# Un bon IDE en français ?



## Diablogmp3 (6 Août 2007)

Bonjour à tous, 

Ayant par le passé fait un tout ch'tit peu de programmation et commencant des études d'infos avec de la programmation au...programme, je cherche un IDE simple, efficace, gratuit mais surtout en français !
J'ai installé Xcode, mais étant en anglais, ça ne risque pas de me faciliter la tache....

Connaitriez vous un bon IDE (pour commencer, du C/C++ et eventuellement Objective-C devrait suffire plus qu'amplement) ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Didier Guillion (6 Août 2007)

Diablogmp3 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Ayant par le passé fait un tout ch'tit peu de programmation et commencant des études d'infos avec de la programmation au...programme, je cherche un IDE simple, efficace, gratuit mais surtout en français !
> J'ai installé Xcode, mais étant en anglais, ça ne risque pas de me faciliter la tache....
> ...



Très difficile à trouver. CodeWarrior avait une version Francaise que j'ai essayé puis abandonné. En général le probleme est que soit la traduction est partielle ou mal faite, soit que seule l'interface est traduite et donc que les references du manuel ne veulent plus rien dire.
De tout manière les messages d'erreurs resterons en Anglais. Non, le mieux est d'utiliser une interface en Anglais.

Cordialement


----------



## Tarul (6 Août 2007)

Diablogmp3 a dit:


> Bonjour &#224; tous,
> 
> Ayant par le pass&#233; fait un tout ch'tit peu de programmation et commencant des &#233;tudes d'infos avec de la programmation au...programme, je cherche un IDE simple, efficace, gratuit mais surtout en fran&#231;ais !
> J'ai install&#233; Xcode, mais &#233;tant en anglais, &#231;a ne risque pas de me faciliter la tache....
> ...



Je ne connais pas d'IDE de t&#234;te. Mais si tu commences des &#233;tudes d'informatiques, am&#233;liores ton anglais, sans cette langue faire du d&#233;veloppement te sera difficile et p&#233;nible. De plus c'est un excellent investissement si tu continues dans ce domaine.


----------



## Diablogmp3 (6 Août 2007)

Merci &#224; vous deux pour vos r&#233;ponses !
Pour te r&#233;pondre, Tarul, mon anglais n'est absolument pas un probl&#232;me, je peux maitriser une appli en anglais, c'est juste parce que &#231;a aurait &#233;t&#233; peut etre un chou&#239;a plus simple &#224; apprivoiser dans la langue de Moli&#232;re


----------



## Tarul (6 Août 2007)

Diablogmp3 a dit:


> Merci à vous deux pour vos réponses !
> Pour te répondre, Tarul, mon anglais n'est absolument pas un problème, je peux maitriser une appli en anglais, c'est juste parce que ça aurait été peut etre un chouïa plus simple à apprivoiser dans la langue de Molière



Ah ça, c'est toujours mieux dans sa langue, mais je préférais rappeler ce point afin de ne pas être déçut par le domaine de l'informatique. 

Par contre, suivant les IDE, il y a sans doute moyen de trouver des tutoriels en français.


----------



## Diablogmp3 (6 Août 2007)

Je pense que j'attendrais la rentr&#233;e pour voir ce qu'on va nous demander, mais je sais que plus tard j'aurais du Delphi, alors va falloir que je fasse joujou avec X11 pour Kylix probablement....


----------



## OlivierL (8 Août 2007)

Prend un outil "standard", ie en anglais 
En effet, si tu fais de l'info, tu passeras ton temps sur le web, tu discuteras en français avec des collègues (français/allemands/anglais/espagnols/russes/indiens...) utilisant un jargon technique anglais, des acronymes tous anglais...
Ex, HTML, XML, CSS, Design Pattern, Singleton, Factory, Javadoc, MSDN... tout ca c'est de l'anglais.


----------



## Diablogmp3 (8 Août 2007)

MSDN, sur un forum Mac, c'est un gros mot moi j'dis 
Je viens de r&#233;installer Xcode, j'va tenter un peu de codage d&#233;butant, &#231;a fait pas mal de temps que j'ai pas cod&#233; et surtout, quand je codais, j'allais pas beaucoup plus loin que la suite de Fibonnaci


----------



## OlivierL (8 Août 2007)

Y en a bien qui veulent installer bootcamp 
Et pis, les informaticiens sont des gens grossiers, c'est bien connu


----------



## Tarul (8 Août 2007)

Diablogmp3 a dit:


> MSDN, sur un forum Mac, c'est un gros mot moi j'dis
> Je viens de réinstaller Xcode, j'va tenter un peu de codage débutant, ça fait pas mal de temps que j'ai pas codé et surtout, quand je codais, j'allais pas beaucoup plus loin que la suite de Fibonnaci



Pour avoir travailler sur les technos de développements .Net de microsoft (enfin la V1 et 1.1), j'ai parfois utilisé la MSDN et apprécié cette dernière.


@a OlivierL : un des informaticiens grossiers te dis : #!ED&('"(?@


----------



## Diablogmp3 (8 Août 2007)

Bon va falloir que je lise la documentation, j'arrive pas &#224; compiler un bete Hello World l&#224;


----------



## Tarul (8 Août 2007)

Diablogmp3 a dit:


> Bon va falloir que je lise la documentation, j'arrive pas à compiler un bete Hello World là



Tu veux apprendre l'obj-C simple où Obj-c +cocoa?


----------



## Diablogmp3 (8 Août 2007)

Bah je voulais commencer par me faire un bete projet en C, un bon vieux Hello World des familles, mais quand je lui ai demand&#233; de me pondre un projet en ligne de commande en C++ (j'ai pas trouv&#233; le C ) avec helloworld comme nom de projet, il m'a directement pondu le hello world qui ne demandait plus qu'&#224; etre compil&#233;, allez comprendre !

De toute fa&#231;on, va falloir que je reprenne mes bases, &#231;a doit bien faire 3 ans que j'ai pas &#233;crit la moindre ligne de code...


----------



## Eul Mulot (9 Août 2007)

Pour un projet en C, il me semble que c'est dans la rebrique "Command Line Utility", et ensuite il faut choisir "Standard Tools". (Je n'ai pas le mac sous la main là).

De plus le "Hello World" est présent automatiquement à chaque nouveau projet hors Cocoa.

Pour ce qui est de Xcode, je m'en sers ptet au 1/20 de ses capacitées mais je le trouve vraiment très utile, pratique et permet de travailler sans trop de soucis, quand je le compare à un IDE Javaé tel qu'Eclipse par exemple.


----------



## Diablogmp3 (9 Août 2007)

C'est vrai que Xcode a l'air particuli&#232;rement complet, tout &#231;a pour pas un rond et facile d'acc&#232;s (je veux dire par l&#224; qu'il y a pas besoin d'etre l'ami de l'ami d'un developpeur pour le trouver.).


----------



## clampin (12 Août 2007)

Diablogmp3 a dit:


> Bon va falloir que je lise la documentation, j'arrive pas à compiler un bete Hello World là



ou alors un bon petit 

```
gcc -Wall hello.c -o hello.exe
```

... via le terminal...  mais bon via xcode tu dois choisir File-New Projet->Command Line Utility->Standard Tool.....


----------



## tatouille (12 Août 2007)

Didier Guillion a dit:


> Tr&#232;s difficile &#224; trouver. CodeWarrior avait une version Francaise que j'ai essay&#233; puis abandonn&#233;. En g&#233;n&#233;ral le probleme est que soit la traduction est partielle ou mal faite, soit que seule l'interface est traduite et donc que les references du manuel ne veulent plus rien dire.
> De tout mani&#232;re les messages d'erreurs resterons en Anglais. Non, le mieux est d'utiliser une interface en Anglais.
> 
> Cordialement



oui je crois que Didier r&#233;sume bien: la maitrise de l'Anglais est &#224;  l'informatique
 ce qu'est la maitrise minimum de l'assembly quand on fait du C



```
gcc -ansi -Wall hello.c -o hello
```

cela &#233;vite de prendre des mauvaises habitudes


----------

